# Indian Lake (water level and fishing report)



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how the fishing is, water levels, and if the water is stained or muddy. I live over 2 hours away and looking for a place to take my boat to do some fishing.
Thanks


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

We fished it Sunday for gills and water was rising fast. It went up 6 inches while we were fishing. The water looked good and the gills were biting for the weather the way it was.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Seen lots of pics today. Looks flooded everywhere but haven't heard any reports


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

There's a thread in the Central forum called something like "Indian Lake Trolling" that gets updated frequently. Looks like things are slowing down there a bit. If memory serves, catfish tournament should be coming up in the next couple weeks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Crappie, saugeye, catfish and white bass bite is still going strong at Alum. Might be a better option if possible from what I’m hearing from Indian. But I haven’t laid eyes on or fished Indian since spring so only going by hear say. And way closer to Mt. Vernon.


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm heading down Monday for the next week or two. If you don't hear back from me, start checking pontoon boats

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

Catfish. So. Many. Catfish. 

Water levels seem good for this time of year but the temp is rising. Lack of rain isn't helping. 

Since Monday caught 12-15 channel, one flat head and two blue gill, all around pew island

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------

